# Little Lagoon Help



## Matt J (Oct 10, 2007)

I have never fished little lagoon. Will be doing so in an 18ft CC Kenner and need some advice so as not to bottom out. I know it can be shallow at times. Can I simply look at when high tide will be and safely run close to then or will it still be very shallow in places? I would like to fish docklights on the south side, then run west closer to sunrise.


----------



## chopperdoc (May 26, 2011)

I live on the Lagoon and it can be shallow (2 ft. or so). the tide will help some but if you put in on st. hwy.180 at the launch and head more or less due south you'll be into deeper water. My tip would be to trim motor up and ease out of launch till you get to the deeper water. Once in channel the depth runs between 8 to 10 ft. or so...I fish mostly the pass and westward...I have had some nice trout hit plugs trolled along edges of sand bars late in the evening....Live bait works well also but you have to put up with unwanted species ( croaker,white trout,etc.). Hope this helps some.. Channel is near the south side of lagoon.


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing about the depth. Thanks for asking. I know the lights produce nice fish in the early hours before sun up.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Scout it out on Google Earth or Google Maps (satellite view).
You get an idea where the prominent points and shoals are.

Or better yet check out the NAV Photo and Nautical Charts @ Maptech Mapserver. The Chart will give you approx GPS coords of the bars to avoid.
http://mapserver.mytopo.com/homepag...index.cfm&bpid=MAP0060030900&latlontype=DM.MM


----------

